# Please Help Me Find This Song



## Elctronica Acoustic (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry for the vagueness of this, but I am looking for a peice of music I love but can't find because I don't know the name. I am 95% sure it's by Bach. It is done on some sort of keyboard and there are no other instruments, but there might be more than one of the keyboards. The song is made of different melodies building up on each other. Sorry that's all I know, if you can help I would appreciate it!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Good luck with that. Bach wrote over 300 works that could fit that description. Is it for organ? It might be the very well-known Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, the feature of the melodies "building up on top of each other" is a feature of any fugue, and is hugely prevalent in Bach's music.

If it's well-known, perhaps it could be from one of the 48 Preludes and Fugues in the Well-Tempered Clavier.

Can you hum or whistle the main melody in the song? Maybe you could record yourself doing this and attach a file that we could listen to, and try to identify the piece that way.


----------

